# Laundry Poll



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/how-much-laundry-do-you-do-32354.html


----------



## Half Baked (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to have the clothes clean. Waiting for a load of whites drives me bonkers and since there's only 2 of us, it takes a few days!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 13, 2007)

I probably average one or two a week.  After all, how much laundry can one kitty make?  

Geez, Jan, if I waited for a "white load"  I'd be waiting until Christmas!  I do everything all together in cold water.  Nothing runs, and everything gets nice and clean.


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

WEIRD! For some reason I wasn't getting the poll showing up at first. Thanks Poutine for a cool thread.


----------



## lulu (Feb 13, 2007)

My guess is average is 7-8.

But now you made me think of drycleaning.  I don't want to know how much we spend on that a year!  Our drycleaner in Itlay already knows both of us by our first names and I've only been dealing with it since December...suits, coats, dry clean only dresses and bedspreads....it never ends!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> My guess is average is 7-8.
> 
> But now you made me think of drycleaning.  I don't want to know how much we spend on that a year!  Our drycleaner in Itlay already knows both of us by our first names and I've only been dealing with it since December...suits, coats, dry clean only dresses and bedspreads....it never ends!


Lulu
I don't see your response on the poll
it's your civic duty to vote


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Poutine, is this working now? Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 13, 2007)

again, I don`t do Laundry or washing up of dishes.

I do all the cooking, and a good percentage of the other housework though as well as my own job, it`s a nice ballance 
and one we both agreed upon from the very start 10+ years ago.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Poutine, is this working now? Sorry for the confusion.


 Yes it seems to be good now thanks. 

I see that there is a 15+ vote. Wow that is a lot of laundry - the front loader would pay off in no time at that rate.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 13, 2007)

With 4 kids in the house lundry is a none stop task. My wife does the most, but then I step in to help. We wash so much we have been talking about getting second pair of washer dryer, just don't have money now.


----------



## GuitarZen (Feb 13, 2007)

2 loads a week but its in those huge commercial size washers.  We have to use the laundro-mat.  not the most fun, but the washers are massive.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 13, 2007)

15 + that's us. Do you really think the front loader would solve our problem? Mainly it is dryer that is trailing behind.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

*Front loading washing machines*



			
				CharlieD said:
			
		

> With 4 kids in the house lundry is a none stop task. My wife does the most, but then I step in to help. We wash so much we have been talking about getting second pair of washer dryer, just don't have money now.


 I feel like a appliance salesperson but if you do lots of laundry I really think that those front end washers are worth it. They can do larger loads (even the "small" front loaders have more capacity than the average top loader), they use less water, less soap and they use less electricity. Less time, less effort, less money, savings resources - sounds good to me!


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> 15 + that's us. Do you really think the front loader would solve our problem? Mainly it is dryer that is trailing behind.


 
Charlie, those front loaders spin the wash load more so that when it comes out its already half dried! Then the dryer only takes about 45 minutes to an hour. (And you can get a super duper dryer too!)


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> 15 + that's us. Do you really think the front loader would solve our problem? Mainly it is dryer that is trailing behind.



I think you would have twice as many wet clothes waiting their turn in the dryer, Charlie.

We have the same problem.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> 15 + that's us. Do you really think the front loader would solve our problem? Mainly it is dryer that is trailing behind.



I find that the front loaders get so much water out that many things don't even have to go in the dryer (especially things like underwear)

and it is easier on clothes so you save money there too

you can go here to see my rank about the greatness of front loaders (#18)  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/how-much-laundry-do-you-do-32354-2.html

oh I have to put a bit more info here
Front-Load Washers,Frontload Washers

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Larger            capacity*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*            because of no bulky agitator. The average load increase is 30%. The            extra space improves washing of bulky items like sleeping bags, bedspreads            and throw rugs.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*High-speed            extraction. Front-load washers spin            at over 1000 rpm in American-made machines, and higher on European models.            This is considerably faster than the 600-700 rpm spin cycle on top-load            washers. Clothes come out drier and thereby reduce drying time. This            saves energy, and helps the dryer keep pace with the washer during multiple-load            washing.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Gentler            on laundry items. Gentler wash action,            with no agitator.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Quieter.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*            No clunky sounds, just the whir of the spin cycle.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cleans            better. Front-load washers clean many            stains bettter than conventional top-load washers.*[/FONT]


----------



## Vegas Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

There are 2 of us, and I do 3-4 loads a week.


----------



## Renee Attili (Feb 13, 2007)

I do 1-2 loads. I HATE doing laundry. If I had to do it the way they use to years ago, I would have freaked out!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 13, 2007)

I did all the (3) loads of white t-shirts to include the white game jersey and shorts.  I did all the red loads (3) to include the red game jersey and shorts.  I did (2)the white undies & socks to include the white practice jersey and shorts.  I did (4) the dark colored t-shirts to include the hoodies.  I did (2) the red gym shorts and again the red game jersey and shorts. I did (5+) loads the blue jeans. I did (1) the white gym t-shirts and the white game jersey and shorts. I did (2) the thermal winter socks and blizzard liners. I did (2) dress clothes.  I did (2) the red game warm-up sweats. I did (2) white bath towels and the white practice jersey and shorts. I did (2) dark colored towels. I did (4+) the bed pillows from fever flu. I did (3) sheets & pillow cases & bed comforter. I did (2) caps, sweaters & scarves, knitted mittens. I did (1) kitchen towels & dish clothes.  

That's about 40 loads of laundry.  (I only wash the heavy gloves at the end of the winter run unless they get soiled with oil, grease, etc. because it takes forever to get them dried turning inside and out)  The glove line is in full swing....snow day!  

 The layered look is way fun.....


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

All I know is I do the same loads over and over every weekend.


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 13, 2007)

I have kids also, so I do laundry all of the time at least 2 loads per day.  I am going to look into front loaders when my current model dies.


----------



## corazon (Feb 13, 2007)

I do about 2-3 loads a day.  dh goes through more laundry than anyone.  He has work clothes and woodworking sawdusty clothes and exercise clothes and comfy clothes.  

I fold it all when the kids are down.  It's amusing to me that I'll fold 3 loads of laundry and there will only be a pair of my pants and a couple shirts that are mine.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm anywhere from 9-12 -- how we generate so much laundry is beyond me. Nothing aggervates me more than when I strive to get the "empty bins" and someone brings five days worth of clothes down!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

I should have skipped the 0 and had 17+!
Wow I did not know that people did so much laundry.


----------



## Franca (Feb 13, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> Warning about the front-loader! Mom-in-law had one, and be sure it drains properly, she got mildew in it. Yuck! She traded it back for a top-loader.


We got the gasket/seal thingy replaced on our front loader and have had no mildew problems since. The technician said they'd improved the quality of the gasket. I make sure nothing is blocking the drain hole in the seal and run a cleansing bleach cycle every once in awhile and it's been perfect. But before they came out with the new and improved gasket I was getting ready to dump it for another top-loader like your MIL did.


> It would probably be Easter before I get  a full load of whites.


Heh. If it weren't for my husband's white undershirts I would have _*no*_ white loads. White does not go well with dogs, cats, and horses.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 13, 2007)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I'm anywhere from 9-12 -- how we generate so much laundry is beyond me. Nothing aggervates me more than when I strive to get the "empty bins" and someone brings five days worth of clothes down!


 
OR unloads a semister's worth of seasonal clothing from the back seat of their car !!!!!!!


----------



## lulu (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't know why my vote doesn't show up.
Oh, goodness, we have whites washes, despite the animals, or maybe because of them! half of DH's work shirts are white, then all the white bedding....etc etc
Problem is, we have siamese cats...the dark hairs get on light stuff, the light hairs get on dark stuff, you can't win!  DH bought some new breeches for riding this week and they are dry clean only, I hit the roof!  Not least because they are beige, and were meant to be everyday jods, why he could not have gone for a dark and machine washable pair I do not know!

I barely remeber top loaders from US, but its true that in modern front loaders washing does come out pretty well spun.  But its not magic, and stuff still needs to dry. Hanging out in good weather or windy days does most things, radiators or a bathtop rail help in miserable weather.  A huge amount of people in UK do not have Driers, and even fewer in Italy.  

I have to say that for DH's shirts, I put them on to spin again, then iron them dry often, so I get a really good crisp finish on those double cuffs.  Thank goodness no body wears detachable collars and cuffs in Italy, in UK I have to deal with that sort of rubbish too!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 14, 2007)

I miss my  15  year old washer/dryer in the states---I could do any type of load from about 20 minutes to longer and then an hour in the dryer for  the most heavy loads.  Here, with a foreign  combination wash and dry model it takes over 4 hours to wash and dry a load of laundry and then most of the  time we end up hanging things up to completely dry anyway.  Our  washer/dryer capacity is such that it takes  nearly two days to wash a set of queen-sized sheets---one sheet and one pillow case per 4 hours then set out  anyway to completely dry followed by the other sheet and pillow case to set out and air dry.  As far as clothes are concerned 4 shirts and a pair of pants is straining the capacity.   And we're considered lucky as many apartments here don't even have dryers. Maybe my laundry lament should be transferred to the "Vent" thread.  Ha!  I would estimate that for the two of us that we do about 8-10 loads a week because of our low capacity situation here.


----------



## RMS (Feb 14, 2007)

I do about 9 or 10 loads a week, sometimes less, sometimes more.  I hate doing laundry but  I love my front loader!


----------



## Barbara (Feb 14, 2007)

I am curious about the front load machines - often I forget something and want to toss it in after I have started my washer - can you do that in the front loading machines or will you have water all over your floor?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 14, 2007)

Barbara said:
			
		

> I am curious about the front load machines - often I forget something and want to toss it in after I have started my washer - can you do that in the front loading machines or will you have water all over your floor?


unfortunately you can not open the washer once it as started (that seems to be the only draw back that I have found besides the price of the machine but that balances out soon enough)


----------



## lulu (Feb 14, 2007)

Yikes, no, you can't open, but I acrue washing so quickly there is bound to be another appropriate load going in soon....the people who do hardly any washes, how do you cope with separating things?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 14, 2007)

I only do about a load a week 
I have lots of clothes and hand wash my "unmentionables"
(sometimes it is hard to find enough to fill a load)


----------



## GuitarZen (Feb 14, 2007)

lulu said:
			
		

> Yikes, no, you can't open, but I acrue washing so quickly there is bound to be another appropriate load going in soon....the people who do hardly any washes, how do you cope with separating things?



I do 2 loads a week, it's usually the underwear/tshirts in one load and everything else in the other.  new clothes, ill wash with like colors the first few times so they don't stain the others but I have no problems with only 2 loads.  no bleeding colors or anything


----------



## americanwit (Feb 14, 2007)

I do one load of dark and one load of whites a week.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 16, 2007)

3-4 loads a week looks to be the most common number of loads people on this site do
thanks for participating in the poll it is very interesting


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2007)

dw does most of the laundry in our house. i'll do my own clothing if she's really busy and i see that i'm running out of socks or tighty-whiteys or something.  
i'd have to say she does about 2 loads a day, about 6 days a week. sometimes a third load. they are usually small loads; she seems obsessed with having everything clean to be able to wear at any time.

my wife is a clothes horse, and the little guy likes to wear as much of his food as he eats, so between the two our son wears a dozen different pairs of pants and shirts just about every day.

including my clothes (which she complains are too big and heavy so i usually fold and put away my own   ), my son's and her clothing, there's a lot of wash to do.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just read an interesting tidbit about Sphynx, those hairless cats (like Mr. Bigglesworth from Austin Powers) the other day... being hairless, they feel often cold and tend to snuggle up inside the tumble dryers, which are often warm.  So if any of you happens to have this type of cat, please check your dryer before loading and starting it, make sure it is catfree!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2007)

> i'll do my own clothing if she's really busy and i see that i'm running out of socks or tighty-whiteys or something.


 
I'm sitting here shaking my head. Tighty-whiteys??? ROFLMAO!!! (Yes I'm 12!)


----------



## Poutine (Feb 17, 2007)

I just wanted to bumb this up to get some more input.


----------

